# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Site Member Business: Copywriter at your service

## heavenlyboy34

Hey, y'all!  My new #lifeskill is copywriting!  If you need a copywriter for your business, blog, etc, hit me up. I'll try to help ya out.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

FYI-I recently got a #certificate in digital marketing from Allison.com.  Just waiting for the physical copy to get here nao.

----------

